# Tingling/numbing sensation in the legs



## La Vanguardia

I'm 15 weeks now and I started having a tingling sensation in my legs ... like they're about to feel numb, but are actually not.

I've had it a couple of times now, especially in the evening while going to sleep. It's really uncomfortable and bothersome in getting a good night's sleep.

I'm going to ask my OB/GYN at my appointment next week but I'm also wondering if anyone else is experiencing it?

Thanks!


----------



## booflebump

Could be that bubba is positioning itself over a nerve which is making your legs feel funny. Mention it at your next appointment though and see what they think xxx


----------



## samantha_sarah

I get it all the time hunny!! Especially when i want to sleep. Its Restless legs and my MW says eating bannanas helps as they have lots of potassium in and tbh i have not had it in the last week due to eating a bannana a day :happydance:


----------



## La Vanguardia

*booflebump - *The baby is literally getting on my nerves hahaha!

*samantha - *It's such a weird feeling. Mmm ... I used to eat bananas before but this pregnancy makes me despise the taste. I guess I have to try to eat at least a bit of banana then.


----------



## samantha_sarah

La Vanguardia said:


> *booflebump - *The baby is literally getting on my nerves hahaha!
> 
> *samantha - *It's such a weird feeling. Mmm ... I used to eat bananas before but this pregnancy makes me despise the taste. I guess I have to try to eat at least a bit of banana then.

lol! Its amazing how well they work x


----------



## Tam

YES I have this, mainly when I am in the kitchen doing dinner - my MW told me it is the way the baby is laying - s/he is on a nerve as said above. :hugs: x


----------



## joeyjo

I haven't had this but I have heard that if you lay on your back as you get bigger then it can put pressure on the blood vessels and cause tingling and pins & needles. It happened to my friend and she had to train herself to sleep on her side.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive got it now, i just put down to pins and needles and that :)


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Tam - *That must be uncomfortable when you're standing up. I have it mostly while sitting/lying down.

*joeyjo - *I normally sleep on my left side. Sometimes, I keep that position all throughout the night but other times I do have a tendency to somehow end up lying straight on my back lol! With the tingling legs, whatever position seems uncomfortable ... boohoo ... but I'll try my best to keep sleeping on my sides.


----------



## teeny-j

i wake up during the night sometimes with numb hips/thighs. i sleep on my side and it is the side on the "top" that is numb. its really weird. i thought it could be my underwear restricting blood flow or something along those lines. but it happens if i'm in the nuddy as well. its really strange. i usually fall asleep again and it is gone.


----------



## cs22

I get this more often of a night. Its annoying and feels like a numb leg. I get leg cramp too xxx


----------



## janie

Hiya,
I have started with the same thing about 4 days ago but it's just in my lower left leg and foot, is it normal to have it in only one leg, has anyone else experienced this ?
It just feels like it's been numb and now it's coming back, if you know what i mean...
I do suffer with sciatica in the side too, could it be related ??
Any advise much appreciated.

x


----------



## open lotus

I have this today very wierd x


----------



## Lyo28

I think I have that. well what I have is an uncomfortable deadness/sensation in my leg- always my right leg. But I eat on average a banana a day and it doesn't seem to have helped.


----------



## tjbump

So glad i found this thread! now i no im not the only one! my tingly numb feeling is from my calf down to my foot always on the same leg! it gets so annoying and really uncomfortable i get it when sitting or lying down. However i have a docs appointment at 4pm today to see what they say x


----------



## EarthMama

I get it too. I asked MW and she said it was a circulation issue but didn't seem concerned.


----------



## Mari30me

I had this alot in my 1st pregnancy. I left left felt like it was tingling all the time, especially when I was going to sleep. I think the baby was pressing on my siatic nerve, plus I also had bad RLS. It did go away right after birth. The joys of pregnancy! lol


----------

